
Data Science Books You Should Read - bbnet1
https://towardsdatascience.com/15-data-science-books-you-should-read-6f6981e6b3d8?source=friends_link&sk=42416968c2db5bd7ffc17f44d03271e3
======
techstrategist
Can anyone vouch for the stats books? I took stats in undergrad but I do need
a refresher if I want to do any real data science.

15 books is a big commitment, but I’ve really been enjoying Fluent Python as
I’m trying to go from beginner to intermediate knowledge.

